# Bach's Air for Quartet of Wagnertuben and Tuba or Horns



## Enthalpy

Hello horn and tuba players!

Here's, from J-S Bach's suite for orchestra No 3, the *Air, for three wagnertuben and one tuba*, copyleft transposed. *French horns* can replace any of them.
View attachment JSBach_Air_QuartWagnTuba.pdf


Enjoy!
Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------



## Enthalpy

Because the first voice is high for a French horn, here's a *variant with a B-flat bugle or cornet. The two French horns remain, the tuba too*, and their replacement options.
View attachment JSBach_Air_BugleHornsTuba.pdf


Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------



## Enthalpy

Bach's Air for Wagnertuben and Tuba Quartet

here's again, from J-S Bach's suite for orchestra No 3, the *Air, for three wagnertuben and one tuba, in E-flat major* copyleft transposed. *French horns* can replace any wagnertuba.
View attachment JSBach_Air_QuartWagnTubaEbmajor.pdf


In G major, the fourth voice was seriously low for a French horn. This option is abandoned here. The tuba can play lower, here by a major third, which eases the tenor wagnertuben voices.

Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------

